# MySQL -> PHP -> Ausgabe: "Array" statt HTML-Inhalt



## MarcoGoe (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade den Datenbankinhalt mit HTML Inhalt in php auszugeben und
um in ganz am Schluss in ein PDF zu transferieren.

Jedenfalls bekomme ich den php-Teil nicht hin.


```
//Connect to database
$link = mysql_connect($dbhost,$dbuname,$dbpass); 
mysql_select_db($dbuname, $link); 

global $prefix, $dbi, $module_name;

// but this would 
$ausgabe1 = mysql_query('SELECT `text` FROM `nuke_pages` WHERE pid =9', $link) or die (mysql_error());
$ausgabe = mysql_fetch_array($ausgabe1);

echo '<br>Text:<br>'.$ausgabe.'<br>Ende';
//END PHP-Code
```

Ausgabe ist leider nur :
Text:
Array
Ende

was mache ich falsch?
Bitte um Hilfe
Danke, Marco

Daten:
phpMyAdmin 2.6.0-pl3
MySQL 3.23.55-Max-log 
PHP 4


----------



## Katzenbauer (21. Mai 2005)

Weil es sich bei Ausgabe im ein Array und nicht um einen string handelt. Du kannst die einzelnen Elemente mit dem Spaltennamen als index ansprechen:


```
echo $ausgabe['text'];
```


----------

